# Instument cluster woes.



## Nomolag (Jun 22, 2004)

I just picked up a 1989 Audi 200 TQ on the cheap. Here's my problem:
When the light switch is in the off position, the climate control is lit up. When you turn the light switch to the parking and headlights, no dash lights come on and the climate control light goes out. 
The only gauge on the instrument cluster that works is the tachometer, and once last night, I saw the autocheck system try to light up. So, I'm almost convinced I need to replace the cluster, and I'm also almost conviced that I need to replace the multi function switch as well. Would this be a correct diagnosis? 
BTW, the car runs like a scalded dog once the rear brakes unlock. 
Am I on the right path here?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Instument cluster woes. (Nomolag)*

Sounds like the dimmer switch for the headlights.. the climate controls dim when ya turn the headlights on but can be controlled by the dimmer switch..I think on your car its on the right side of the cluster or on the center console.. I'll have to look..I have an 87 5000 Q and i know my dimmer was pooched and seemed almost thje same as you speak.. try the dimmer first since it has been this way since ya got the car right.. 
As far as the rear brakes holding on.. replace the rear parking brake cables.. mine seeze up a lil and hold.. first try pushing the caliper pulls for the parking brake back against the stops.. and see if they both go back properly.. both should be against the stops at the same time..if not then you have them adjusted wrong.. but i will bet it's a bad cable or two causing the sqauting dog issue


----------



## Nrcabby (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Instument cluster woes. (mrdub27)*

The rear my brakes on my would lock becuase the short rubber lines going to the caliper from the hard line where bad.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Instument cluster woes. (Nomolag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nomolag* »_I just picked up a 1989 Audi 200 TQ on the cheap. Here's my problem:
When the light switch is in the off position, the climate control is lit up. When you turn the light switch to the parking and headlights, no dash lights come on and the climate control light goes out. 
The only gauge on the instrument cluster that works is the tachometer, and once last night, I saw the autocheck system try to light up. So, I'm almost convinced I need to replace the cluster, and I'm also almost conviced that I need to replace the multi function switch as well. Would this be a correct diagnosis? 
BTW, the car runs like a scalded dog once the rear brakes unlock. 
Am I on the right path here?
Thanks,
Chris

Had the same proble on my old '79 5KS. It did the exact same thing with the lights. Problem was in the light switch itself, bad contacts. Design may have changed a bit between the years, but that's where I'd start. 
J.


----------

